# Mitsubishi Tractor question



## BucknBassRanch (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok... New to the forum. I am looking at purchasing a Mitsubishi MT226D tractor 35 hp with about 80 hours on it. Can anyone give me information on this tractor? is this a reliable machine? Will I be able to get parts? Any idea on what the blue book might be(ballpark)?

Thanks for your help!


----------

